

 Which interface is better for users asked to make relative allocations? - john_horton
http://buger.github.com/skill_weight_ui/#

======
blake8086
Just a thought, but how about an interface that shows all the values as
stacked columns (or concatenated rows) and you can only drag the border
between them?

~~~
john_horton
That's actually one of the more popular suggestions on the StackExchange
question I asked that motivated these prototypes:

[http://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/3736/how-to-build-a-
bu...](http://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/3736/how-to-build-a-budgeting-
interface-sum-of-items-must-equal-100)

------
danneu
Voted for standard.

Auto-resizing after an adjustment is made is unintuitive, as the user dragged
the bar in the first place to a point that "looked right". So you're
essentially undoing his own intuition.

